# E30 BMW Bodywork - Dreaded Rust



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Hello all,

Hoping that some of you can advise me, my car has a fair amount of rust on the Drivers rear Wheel arch (see picture below) and i want to get it sorted out.










Can anyone reccommed some products as well as process / procedure that i could follow to get this resolved as I want to attempt this myself, doing as good a job as possible for now as down the line the car will eventually go to a body shop for a much more professional job.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Gurj


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The only way you are going to fix that is cut the rust back to clean metal and either weld in a new section or lag it up with fibregalss paste.

I did the last one ont he 205 when i got i back 5 years ago...it did last ok and the rust didnt come back but the filler had started to shrink back over time.

If it was me I would get it cut out and welded as the other method will only last you a short while (couple of years)


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like a job for a gas axe in expert hands and then some filler applied by the fairies


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes that is a pre job, make sure you check everywhere for rust near there as I am sure it will have spread.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> The only way you are going to fix that is cut the rust back to clean metal and either weld in a new section or lag it up with fibregalss paste.
> 
> I did the last one ont he 205 when i got i back 5 years ago...it did last ok and the rust didnt come back but the filler had started to shrink back over time.
> 
> If it was me I would get it cut out and welded as the other method will only last you a short while (couple of years)


Thanks for your response.
I was thinking of taking it back to the bare metal as far back as neeeded and then treating it, but what should i use to do this.

I know that this will only be a temp fix as once i have sorted out some other bits too i intend on getting the car into the bodyshop for a re-spray and would get them to then do a full correction.



Yowfailed said:


> Looks like a job for a gas axe in expert hands and then some filler applied by the fairies


All in good time...



mattsbmw said:


> Yes that is a pre job, make sure you check everywhere for rust near there as I am sure it will have spread.


I am sure it will have spread a bit, hopefully not too much, i shall be doing a proper inspection of it in the nest couple of weeks to get to the bottom of it so to speak.

The car is currently parked up in a garage where it is nice and dry which should help a little.


----------

